# Haemangiosarcoma diagnosis in my big boy



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hemangiosarcoma*

Orangecoats: I am so very sorry to hear this. Many of us on here have lost dogs to hemangiosarcoma. Spend lots of time with him and take lots of pictures!
There is much info on this forum about hemangiosarcoma.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/...archid=6077313


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

So sorry....Spoil him rotten.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so very sorry to hear this. Make some good memories while you can..........


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Heartbreaking. I am so sorry . Been reading too much of this lately. I hope you find comfort in the next weeks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## orangecoats (Mar 4, 2014)

My boy also has a irration on his paw from the drip during the x-ray. He wont stop licking it so he has to wear the good ol' Elizabethan collar, which is not fun for him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So very sorry*



orangecoats said:


> Two weeks ago today my boy started having a little cough. Originally suspected to be kennel cough we started antibiotics. 5 days later we did an x-ray, and a number of nodules were located. They were found to be bleeding. A couple of more blood tests, then 6 days later an ultrasound with the specialist. Two 'small' (4cm) tumours were located on his spleen.
> It's incurable, inoperable....it's awful. He only has weeks to live.
> Thankfully it is not a painful cancer.....if there is any blessing then that is it.
> Oh did I mention is only turned 8 in Sept (its March now). Yep, just a young man. Much like all goldies he is the most gentle, placid boy. He frequents respite care homes, nursing homes, and does nothing but demonstrate loyalty and love to his family.
> ...


Yes, humans form a HUGE bond with their dogs! We've lost two dogs to hemangiosarcoma.-our Samoyed was 10 and our Golden was about 12. Please don't let this stop you from loving again!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Orangecoats*



orangecoats said:


> My boy also has a irration on his paw from the drip during the x-ray. He wont stop licking it so he has to wear the good ol' Elizabethan collar, which is not fun for him.


I know they hate the collars, but they do get used to it, believe it or not. Better than getting an infection. They sell soft collars at the pet store, but they don't always work as good!!


----------



## orangecoats (Mar 4, 2014)

He was keen on breakfast this morning, and very happy to have the "hat" off for a walk around the backyard, but he tried to squat a few times and ended up just sitting. I'm worried the end is near....if he cant squat to urinate or do his poos, but is strong enough to jog around and interested enough to have food....how do I know?!?!?


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I just wanted to say I am so sorry to read this. I hope he is comfortable. He sounds like he is. Stay strong. As others have said you will know. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Have you thought about giving him the supplement Yunnan baiyo (sp) It has been shown to slow and stop the bleeding of tumors. I feel for you as my girl had the same. I would also have pain meds on hand if necessary. My girl told me one night - started barking in the middle of the night and she had turned her nose up at food that evening. I layed down with her and slept with her until morning and then called the vet. Other then that one time barking she never appeared in pain and it was very peaceful at the end. I'm so sorry you have to go through this hard time. Prayers being said for you both.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh man. I'm soo sorry! I'm in the same boat with my boy. We found it on 2/1/14. They're giving us a few months. We're a month down now. Enjoy him as much as you can. Car rides, walks, belly rubs, etc. and pictures! I'm enjoying every single second with my boy. Yours is way too young. It's so unfair. Please spoil him absolutely rotten. I'll be thinking of you...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

One more thing: is surgery not an option? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## orangecoats (Mar 4, 2014)

Cuddysmom,
Thanks for your kinds words. How old is your golden?
Surgery is not an option, as the cancer has sent secondary nodules/tumours to his lungs.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

He's 10.5. We had spleen removed. Now it's on his liver. We're taking it day by day. Sucks, doesn't it??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## orangecoats (Mar 4, 2014)

Cuddysmom, 
"Sucks" is a polite way of putting it. 
They are such gentle beautiful souls. It's heart-breaking. Does your fella have ups and downs? We have a great day, then a bad night, and awful morning, then a good day again. It's a roller-coaster ride


----------



## orangecoats (Mar 4, 2014)

I think the day has come. It is so confusing. His breathing was irregular and at times shallow with some wheezing noise during the night. but then he is up on his toes, tail up, prancing around the backyard. Are we putting off the inevitable because we arent ready? do we need to be ready for him, give him the ultimate gift of love and set him free of this vicious disease?!!??


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I am so sorry can't imagine how you are feeling. It sucks period 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Is is common especially with hermangio for there to be times where they are flat but they bounce back the next day as if nothing has happened. 
I don't think that we are ever ready but it gets to the point where we can't morally let them carry the heavy burden of living anymore for our sakes. 
I think that you are in the confusing preparation stage because when the time is right the whole situation gets taken out of your hands and it becomes crystal clear that the time has come for the ultimate gift. 
Yes sadly it is an intense roller coaster. Our hearts, thoughts and good wishes go out to you during this very difficult time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I am so sorry.*



Doug said:


> Is is common especially with hermangio for there to be times where they are flat but they bounce back the next day as if nothing has happened.
> I don't think that we are ever ready but it gets to the point where we can't morally let them carry the heavy burden of living anymore for our sakes.
> I think that you are in the confusing preparation stage because when the time is right the whole situation gets taken out of your hands and it becomes crystal clear that the time has come for the ultimate gift.
> Yes sadly it is an intense roller coaster. Our hearts, thoughts and good wishes go out to you during this very difficult time.


I agree with what Doug said above. We are never ready but we have to be ready to give the ultimate gift. I would rather be a week too early, that a day too late-we don't want them to suffer.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm sorry you and your boy are having to go through this


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes. He has ups and downs. I'm lucky that it's mostly ups. I absolutely can't tell you "when the time has come". Each and every one of our kids are different. I've heard where they go hours after diagnosis all the way to over a year. I wish they would let us know when they are in pain. They hide it so very well. And it's darn confusing when they go up and down like this. Others have told me that Cuddy will let me know when it's time. But since he hides it so well, will he? UGHHHHH. It's just terrible. I wish I could give you a hug. Please keep us posted. I wish I had more advice for you. I'll pray so very hard. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Our thoughts are with you, it is so so hard, it brings tears to my eyes just reading the posts. I can't let my Rookie see the tears, because he is not far behind your best friend. Best of luck in what ever you do.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I am thinking of you all as you go through this. I don't know what to say except I am so sorry it's just horrible. My heart goes out to you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

My Desi had a splenectomy May 10. Some heart complications after surgery indicated she may have had metastasis to the heart. We elected not to treat the cancer any further and set about spoiling her for her last weeks. She woke up on the morning of July 1 and immediately collapsed by the bed. Her gums were white. I took her to the vet and sent her to the bridge. She had 7 weeks after surgery and I do not regret a moment.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

I am sooooooo very sorry and my heart aches with you. This is the best place to come at the worst time. Everyone here will send their love, guidance and healing for your fur baby and for you in the coming days. My Chopper didn't live to see the hemangio-monster but he did get very ill and rapidly decline in 6 days. If there's anything I have to offer, it would be that you will just know. I absolutely, 100%, without a shadow of a doubt was not at all ready to lose my boy so young... But I absolutely, 100%, without a shadow of a doubt knew it was time. He told me. He had a moments peace from his illness and he sat under a tree and looked to the stars. He closed his eyes and took in the smells and sights. They all give signs! Just listen for them! God bless you, and all of you! We all got onto the same ship!


----------



## orangecoats (Mar 4, 2014)

yesterday Benson (my big boy) went to rainbow bridge. we had a wonderful weekend with him. he enjoyed a number of things he loved to do. but he also spent the weekend not interested in his brother, his toys....his breathing was horrendous that last night. we took him to the vet. less than three weeks ago he was breathing at 42 breaths per minute. yesterday was 123 breaths per minute. his chest was noisey too. 
it was time for him....it was never going to be time for me.
his 4yr old golden brother has never been alone.....


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I am so sorry 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldenpaws828 (Jun 22, 2007)

Please know my prayers are with you during this difficult time. We just lost our 6 1/2 yr old Tanner 5 weeks ago and it still is very tough.

We all feel your grief and over-whelming sadness, come here and talk to us when you are able, no one will mind one bit 


Paula


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry.
Sleep softly Benson.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh Benson! Sleep softly! My heart goes out to your family. This isn't easy, but remembering all his love will carry all of you through!


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm so very sorry - I know how hard for you this is. Godspeed Benson.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Benson*



orangecoats said:


> yesterday Benson (my big boy) went to rainbow bridge. we had a wonderful weekend with him. he enjoyed a number of things he loved to do. but he also spent the weekend not interested in his brother, his toys....his breathing was horrendous that last night. we took him to the vet. less than three weeks ago he was breathing at 42 breaths per minute. yesterday was 123 breaths per minute. his chest was noisey too.
> it was time for him....it was never going to be time for me.
> his 4yr old golden brother has never been alone.....


Rest in peace, sweet Benson. You did the right thing for him. My Smooch and Snobear are with him and we will see them, again. Hold tight to his brother!

I added Benson to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...bow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-5.html#post4275313


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Sweet Benson, so sad to read of your passing. My thoughts are with you during this difficult time.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss, my thoughts and prayers are with you at this time x


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Play hard at the Bridge, sweet Benson.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

IM SO SORRY!!!!! Omg. Sending heavy duty hugs your way! Oh my Gosh


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Why is it, the one's we love soooo much, leave so soon, I don't understand it, it doesn't seem fair. Our thoughts are with you, RIP Benson. Our boy will join you soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Benson*

My heart goes out to you for your loss of Benson. I'm sure he was a WONDERFUL BOY!!


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Annerose95 (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm literally crying reading this. I can't help but feel the pain. I have no words and there's nothing worst than knowing that your loved boy is going to be gone in a certain amount of time. Now that this is over, the pain is gone and he's peaceful. 

I'm so sorry :'(


Anne x


----------



## orangecoats (Mar 4, 2014)

Its been 5 mths since i have visited this forum. And i have read too many stories of heart-break. 
Its been 5months since my big boy lef this world, and i am no closer to allowing another furry kid into my heart.
Its been 5mths and i miss my big boy like crazy, under some stress recently, and i have been calling my 4yr old boy "benson"....


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry. Try not to put any expectations on yourself as to when you "should" be over this--you won't get "over it," but you will get through it. Time will soften the edges of the pain, but the first loss is the hardest. My first was also a Golden--a big sweet rescue redheaded girl and losing her just kicked my doors in. It's been ten years this month and 7 more losses since then, and I can still remember how brutally hard it was.

This is uncharted territory for you, yes? With the first, I didn't know that I would ever get through it, I didn't know that the grief would circle back around so much, I didn't know that it would eventually be tolerable. I didn't know if I wanted to love another dog.

Then six months later came Boomer--and he needed a home and we needed a Golden.

Give yourself some time and know that it will be easier some day. Easy, never. But easier. 

Sending you a hug.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Benson.

The grieving process is different for everyone, take the time you need to let your heart heal. I'm sure your 4 yr. old is also grieving the loss of his brother. Be there for each other.

My thoughts and prayers are with you as you travel this journey to heal your heart and find peace.


----------



## Lbisuz (Aug 13, 2014)

Orangecoats, Im sorry for your loss. I lost my boy a few weeks ago and at times the pain is intense. I dont know about you, but my guy was beyond spoiled and loved...and he knew it! We had 298 pictures of him in his 8 years with us...have you thought about making a book on Shutterfly about him? I did, 3 days after he passed, and it helped me smile a little through my tears.

I sent this to my daughter...hope it helps.



> How lucky I am to have something that makes saying goodbye so hard - Winnie the Pooh.
> 
> 
> > .


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Everything noreaster said! She's a beautiful writer! You may still feel like this in another 5 months. Or years. There's no book for this kind if thing. 

Hugs to you 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> I'm so sorry. Try not to put any expectations on yourself as to when you "should" be over this--you won't get "over it," but you will get through it. Time will soften the edges of the pain, but the first loss is the hardest. My first was also a Golden--a big sweet rescue redheaded girl and losing her just kicked my doors in. It's been ten years this month and 7 more losses since then, and I can still remember how brutally hard it was.
> 
> This is uncharted territory for you, yes? With the first, I didn't know that I would ever get through it, I didn't know that the grief would circle back around so much, I didn't know that it would eventually be tolerable. I didn't know if I wanted to love another dog.
> 
> ...


So well said. So true. Thank you..


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

orangecoats said:


> Its been 5 mths since i have visited this forum. And i have read too many stories of heart-break.
> Its been 5months since my big boy lef this world, and i am no closer to allowing another furry kid into my heart.
> Its been 5mths and i miss my big boy like crazy, under some stress recently, and i have been calling my 4yr old boy "benson"....


Im so sorry for your loss. Benson was so lucky to have you for his mommy. It's such an adjustment getting used to the new normal, I know. Not a day goes by that I don't think of my Bridge boy, Dakota. Dakota passed over two years ago and I still can she'd tears in a heartbeat over the simplest memory. I mostly smile now and treasure each memory and every picture and video. Sending you love, light and hugs. Jeanie


----------

